# Lets add mass program



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone know if this or tried it, is it legit or just another fad training program to get money from people.

I've been thinking of getting online coaching but moneys a bit if a problem, with this I can get 12 weeks online coaching for £65.

This seems well worth it but I'm just looking for opinions because I can't really afford to throw that away if it's just a fad.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

no idea what it is but it does sound like a fad. Much better guys on here you could throw your money at


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

noongains said:


> no idea what it is but it does sound like a fad. Much better guys on here you could throw your money at


This is the link to the website, it's by a guy called rick hall and apparently he's well known in bodybuilding circles, also owns a site called physique of the week.

I agree about the guys on here mate but I doubt any of them will give me 12 weeks coaching for £65 lol

I know it's not about going for the cheapest option as this could be the worst option and believe me I would much rather go with someone like pscarb etc but I just can't afford to.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Kalell said:


> This is the link to the website, it's by a guy called rick hall and apparently he's well known in bodybuilding circles, also owns a site called physique of the week.
> 
> I agree about the guys on here mate but I doubt any of them will give me 12 weeks coaching for £65 lol
> 
> I know it's not about going for the cheapest option as this could be the worst option and believe me I would much rather go with someone like pscarb etc but I just can't afford to.


http://www.letsaddmass.com/plans/


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

It's only good if you stick to it . You could prob easily put a programme together of here for nothing. The only programmes I'd be paying for is like a show prep one or something. Bulking is easy !.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

stoatman said:


> It's only good if you stick to it . You could prob easily put a programme together of here for nothing. The only programmes I'd be paying for is like a show prep one or something. Bulking is easy !.


It's called lets add mass but I've read it can be used to drop a lot of fat which is my sole aim


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Fair dos , in 12 weeks you can look like a fitness pro. Why not give it a whirl. Post up some photos too.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

stoatman said:


> Fair dos , in 12 weeks you can look like a fitness pro. Why not give it a whirl. Post up some photos too.


Lol I never said I wanted it to look like a fitness pro or even that I thought that could happen (because I'm not nieve enough to think that)

All I'm asking is if anyone knows whether the programs helpful or not.

I just thought as the guy was supposedly well known then Somone might know if it's a worthwhile program to HELP not to make me a fitness model.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok heres gold plated advice for free.Pick 4/5 big movements.Squat, OHP,dip chin, deads.Perform 2/3 sets of each, with gun to the head all out,I want to die intensity,Getting as strong as you can without sacrificing form. 2/3 times a week.Eat lots of food.You wanna shift some fat? then reduce daily calorific intake to 1600 calories a day.On training days maintain 2000.There ya go.All you need.No magic routines, no Psuedo science.Just old fashion hard work.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Never heard of that programme mate.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks an awesome program and the guy that runs it looks incredible and is extremely humble . I was going to do this but ended up going with JP in the end as been with him before and like his training methods


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Try and see


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

If that's the same one I was reading the other week, he recommends eating crocodile and wild bison !


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

I've just started this program so will let you know how it goes.

Initial impressions are very good, the basic plan is all written in a PDF document, the diet advice is spot on and the training regime is already helping me build muscle in places I have never trained before.

Its all done though a private facebook group and the guys who run it look very professional and are friendly.

I'm loving the advice about the mental side of training such as habit forming and positive attitudes.

Still 11 weeks to go though....


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

whats wrong with just getting down the gym and lifting heavy? eating gd scran, who needs some new program for 65 bucks, u could get 2 vials o test 400 for that


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Machine1983 said:


> whats wrong with just getting down the gym and lifting heavy? eating gd scran, who needs some new program for 65 bucks, u could get 2 vials o test 400 for that


I've been training for over 15 years but become stale recently. I've learned loads of stuff from this program over the last few days.

Particularly helpful is the new routines I can follow and the nutrional guides. After training so long its really hard to kick old habits.

Its all stuff you can probably find elsewhere but to have it in a real world guide to follow has been good so far. Well worth the money imo.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

@lazy Keep me informed how it goes mate as I have been wondering it this is worth it! I follow this guy on twitter, seems to have strong convictions about diet which is where I believe most people will fail when it comes to just going the gym and working hard! Its obviously not as simple as that!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Search on the internet

Various dark corners can find anything such as the diet and training plans


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Thats Rick Halls program if I remember rightly?

My mate actually helped him come up with that, he followed it too and is in great nick.

Personally I wouldn't ever pay for this sorta thing but I know they both put a lot of effort into it.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

The program is awesome, Rick is good too - its worth a try for sure.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

lazy said:


> I've just started this program so will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Initial impressions are very good, the basic plan is all written in a PDF document, the diet advice is spot on and the training regime is already helping me build muscle in places I have never trained before.
> 
> ...


I follow this guy on twitter and this programme intrigued me! Let me know how it goes mate, you got a training log on here? I'm more interested in the diet for this programme, people saying go into the gym and work hard and thats a given anyway but you can work your b0llocks off but if you're not eating right you wont get optimum results!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

lazy said:


> I've been training for over 15 years but become stale recently. I've learned loads of stuff from this program over the last few days.
> 
> Particularly helpful is the new routines I can follow and the nutrional guides. After training so long its really hard to kick old habits.
> 
> Its all stuff you can probably find elsewhere but to have it in a real world guide to follow has been good so far. Well worth the money imo.


15 years???? How old is your AVI?


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

its not really well worth the money is it. theres no new scientific programme that will get you in better shape than good training and diet. people are always looking for something new as theyre too lazy to do what works. train hard and heavy, train right, eat right, do cardio, interval training and youll be in as good a shape as you can be and youll save 60 odd quid, and if you need some guy on a website to motivate you to do it, then why even bother


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

EctoSize said:


> I follow this guy on twitter and this programme intrigued me! Let me know how it goes mate, you got a training log on here? I'm more interested in the diet for this programme, people saying go into the gym and work hard and thats a given anyway but you can work your b0llocks off but if you're not eating right you wont get optimum results!


I'll keep this thread updated as I go along. I've never been a professional trainer, just a chap who likes to keep fit but this is taking it to the next level hopefully. Mods feel free to move this topic if you want to the journal section.

Its day 4 now so off to train the legs, I'm following the training guide to the letter. What's interesting is they recommend to only do 5 different exercises in the gym but ones that target the same muscle groups. It didn't seem much at first but I'm still ruined after every session!

I'm eating 4-5 large meals a day so there is no way I won't put on muscle


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

lazy said:


> I'll keep this thread updated as I go along. I've never been a professional trainer, just a chap who likes to keep fit but this is taking it to the next level hopefully. Mods feel free to move this topic if you want to the journal section.
> 
> Its day 4 now so off to train the legs, I'm following the training guide to the letter. What's interesting is they recommend to only do 5 different exercises in the gym but ones that target the same muscle groups. It didn't seem much at first but I'm still ruined after every session!
> 
> I'm eating 4-5 large meals a day so there is no way I won't put on muscle


Email me the pdf please bud ;-)


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, don't be afraid to share the PDF's :whistling:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha, I've just realised Rick Hall is an old member on here @Van


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

noongains said:


> no idea what it is but it does sound like a fad. Much better guys on here you could throw your money at


Cool story bro


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll give you a plan/coaching memo to remember!

EAT

LIFT

SLEEP

**REPEAT**

and if you want to go mad

EAT

LIFT

JUICE

SLEEP

**REPEAT**


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

lazy said:


> I've been training for over 15 years but become stale recently. I've learned loads of stuff from this program over the last few days.
> 
> Particularly helpful is the new routines I can follow and the nutrional guides. After training so long its really hard to kick old habits.
> 
> Its all stuff you can probably find elsewhere but to have it in a real world guide to follow has been good so far. Well worth the money imo.


Are the nutritional guides based on British food and do you actually eat Haribos. How much are they a packet these days?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

You could hire a coach for a couple months for that price.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Mey said:


> You could hire a coach for a couple months for that price.


I doubt you could hire a coach for 2 months for £60


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Are the nutritional guides based on British food and do you actually eat Haribos. How much are they a packet these days?


Yes its British based and has all the info you need such as a shopping list and cheat meal sheet which even mentions current restaurants and meals to order.

The Harribo thing is hard to do as its a lot of sugar but its gotta be better than those stupid pre workout drinks 

I'm on the Carb Surge day today, and its really hard to do after eating so cleanly the past 6 days. Will be interesting to see if it gets the desired results though.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

So I'm on my 3rd week now and making great progress.

I love the 4 day a week training schedule, hurting all over now so the muscles are growing.

Carb Surge day still needs some getting used to as you feel really bloated afterwards but a few days later look really ripped. Its amazing how you can trick the metabolism so easily 

Currently at 81.4kg up from 77 at the start of the program. Still eating like a beast every day and chucking the Harribo and almond butter down me.

Its cheat day today (thank god) so off for some Sushi, makes a nice change from steak, eggs and broccoli every day!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

These plans aren't magic... but sometimes people just need a bit of motivation and the discipline to stick to a set program. If that is you then it's £65 well spent imo. People spunk that on sups every month that make no difference.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Rick is a nice guy, spoke to him a few times. Seen the plan and does look decent. As said above, it gives you a good plan and some motivation for not much cash.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

This tempts me so much. Think i'm in desperate need of some guidance at the moment to keep motivated.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Kalell said:


> I doubt you could hire a coach for 2 months for £60


But unless I've misread the web site its £62 PCM?

Not £62 for the full 12 weeks?


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

Am I right in thinking that it's £65PCM for 3 months?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

You can get £25 off as well most of the time from what i've seen?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Kalell said:


> I doubt you could hire a coach for 2 months for £60


Www.ironaddicts.com


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

I got it for 65 quid one off fee. I think it costs £85 normally but join the facebook group and they regularly give 20% off.

Well worth it in my opinion.

EDIT: maybe the plans changed price on the website now, seems to be different


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

sub'd for reading later


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

So I'm just starting *week 5* now and I've never been in such good shape in my life.

I'm at 81kg so steadily progressing but the muscle mass and definition are really starting to show. My Shoulders are bigger and arms growing well.

The diet is still hard but I'm packing in the red meats and protein shakes.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

lazy said:


> So I'm just starting *week 5* now and I've never been in such good shape in my life.
> 
> I'm at 81kg so steadily progressing but the muscle mass and definition are really starting to show. My Shoulders are bigger and arms growing well.
> 
> The diet is still hard but I'm packing in the red meats and protein shakes.


Sounds like you are doing well, Mate.

What's your average weekly food bill now that you are following the plan?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

You will make good progress if you follow LAM

Youl make good progress with any good coach , LAM is group orientated so you thrive of others also losing weight and gaining skeletal


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Sounds like you are doing well, Mate.
> 
> What's your average weekly food bill now that you are following the plan?


Considering I'm eating up to 2 sirlions a day and a salmon steak its about £70 a week.

Mostly consuming eggs, whey, salmon, beef and harribo 

It can be done cheaper but I was choosing good quality stuff from the local butchers. Red Meat seems to be giving me more progress than my old chicken based diet.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

lazy said:


> Considering I'm eating up to 2 sirlions a day and a salmon steak its about £70 a week.
> 
> Mostly consuming eggs, whey, salmon, beef and harribo
> 
> It can be done cheaper but I was choosing good quality stuff from the local butchers. Red Meat seems to be giving me more progress than my old chicken based diet.


Cheers Lazy. Keep it going Mate and keep the updates coming. :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

See @ewen for adding mass, look at the pics where he was tall and skinny to what he is now. Ive seen alot of people on here call him fat etc but I can see past the gut and see muscle and strength and tbh its a look im aiming for albeit it shedding some fat from myself


----------



## jrazer (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey @lazy, Im starting rick halls program in 4 days so im excited to hear about your gains! so with his program youre building pretty good muscle while keeping fat to a minimum?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

jrazer said:


> Hey @lazy, Im starting rick halls program in 4 days so im excited to hear about your gains! so with his program youre building pretty good muscle while keeping fat to a minimum?


The first 6 weeks are all about bulking so i'm adding a fair bit of mass thats for sure. The next 6 weeks introduces cardio and is about defining the muscle so I can only judge the results after the full 12 weeks to be honest. All good so far though. Weighed in at 82kgs today!


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

jrazer said:


> Hey @lazy, Im starting rick halls program in 4 days so im excited to hear about your gains! so with his program youre building pretty good muscle while keeping fat to a minimum?


Which Facebook group are you in mate?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

lazy said:


> The first 6 weeks are all about bulking so i'm adding a fair bit of mass thats for sure. The next 6 weeks introduces cardio and is about defining the muscle so I can only judge the results after the full 12 weeks to be honest. All good so far though. Weighed in at 82kgs today!


How are you getting on? Stats?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Ok so its now *week 7* and had my first week of cardio and abs exercises.

Body is looking awesome and really feeling the Abnobinal stuff. Its funny because I have always trained my abs before but never really seen any progress. I always used to do hundreds of situps with little success. Now i'm doing leg raises, situps with large weights and squats i've made huge progress in 7 days!! just shows what a proper training plan can do really.

Weight has gone down by 0.5kg but thats to be expected with the introduction of fasted cardio in the mornings. I'm also taking the recommended weight loss tablets and my body is looking a lot leaner already.

Not sure I will be able to say the same tomorrow after carb surge say though


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

lazy said:


> Ok so its now *week 7* and had my first week of cardio and abs exercises.
> 
> Body is looking awesome and really feeling the Abnobinal stuff. Its funny because I have always trained my abs before but never really seen any progress. I always used to do hundreds of situps with little success. Now i'm doing leg raises, situps with large weights and squats i've made huge progress in 7 days!! just shows what a proper training plan can do really.
> 
> ...


I felt like sh*t on a Sunday!


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

lazy said:


> Ok so its now *week 7* and had my first week of cardio and abs exercises.
> 
> Body is looking awesome and really feeling the Abnobinal stuff. Its funny because I have always trained my abs before but never really seen any progress. I always used to do hundreds of situps with little success. Now i'm doing leg raises, situps with large weights and squats i've made huge progress in 7 days!! just shows what a proper training plan can do really.
> 
> ...


You got some progress pictures bro? How strict have you been with the diet?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Rick Hall seemed like a nice guy when he contacted me once. Unfortunately it was just to promote his Protein Card side of the business. Obviously he thought I was looking a bit on the thin side :laugh:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

gray_squirrel said:


> You got some progress pictures bro? How strict have you been with the diet?


No pics yet as I'm by no means a beast and only half way through 

But I've been pretty strict on diet, especially with breakfasts and stuff. I don't eat the full 3 steaks a day as I simply cant shove that much food down my face but I do eat proportionately the same amounts. At least 1 steak and a salmon fillet a day.

Not missed one gym session yet, I reckon I've been over 25 times in the last 7 weeks!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sigarner said:


> I, stupidly, a while ago tried this and it is a complete waste of time. .... If you have a higher bf then I wouldn't even bother. All I'll say is you need to eat haribo and a lot of them.


Ever thought about getting lean and trying again. Everything bodybuilding related works better when you are lean.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Ever thought about getting lean and trying again. Everything bodybuilding related works better when you are lean.


Yeah, it has. I'm cutting at the moment so we'll see.


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

lazy said:


> No pics yet as I'm by no means a beast and only half way through
> 
> But I've been pretty strict on diet, especially with breakfasts and stuff. I don't eat the full 3 steaks a day as I simply cant shove that much food down my face but I do eat proportionately the same amounts. At least 1 steak and a salmon fillet a day.
> 
> Not missed one gym session yet, I reckon I've been over 25 times in the last 7 weeks!


Sounds intriguing this plan, how do you eat your steaks, do you cook them fresh or do you microwave/eat them cold?

Do you have to have the cheat day on a set day of the week or can it be moved, I'm guessing its set as that's the point of the whole diet.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

The PDFs don't seem to mention any cardio unless I'm an idiot which I probably am. Is there no cardio protocol with this programming?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

bobbill said:


> Sounds intriguing this plan, how do you eat your steaks, do you cook them fresh or do you microwave/eat them cold?
> 
> Do you have to have the cheat day on a set day of the week or can it be moved, I'm guessing its set as that's the point of the whole diet.


I only eat Sirloin steaks and have been for 7 weeks now, still not bored of them yet.  I tend to mix up the veg and carbs with each meal.

I do them all in the George foreman grill and it only takes 3mins to cook, usually put some jerk seasoning on them and some mustard and brocolli.

I get them cheap from Lidl and they are of good quality.

Cheat day was today, went for a mixed grill at a Lebanese restaurant, was amazing!! the plan gives you up to date locations and food choices to go out for meals on cheat day, it really helps to get through the other days. You can't chop and change timings, the diet is pretty strict and its been explained that theres lots of science behind it.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> The PDFs don't seem to mention any cardio unless I'm an idiot which I probably am. Is there no cardio protocol with this programming?


I don't think the PDFs are much help on their own. The plan is all about group training and getting advice from Rick and Zane. They run a facebook group for each week that you can ask advice in from professionals. I wouldn't even have been motivated without that I don't think. The cardio is a separate thing while going through the cutting phase, its pretty important, I've been getting personal advice off them and they can tweak depending on your builds and goals.

The only reason I did this plan originally is I wanted a personal trainer who had done body building before. Its worked out quite well so far, really pleased with the knowledge i've picked up off them.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

What if you don't use Facebook? I'm not actually going to pay money anyway having seen the PDFs but genuine question as some people myself included would not use it.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> What if you don't use Facebook? I'm not actually going to pay money anyway having seen the PDFs but genuine question as some people myself included would not use it.


No idea mate, its all facebook based from what I can tell. They post guides and motivational stuff on there, and loads of people asking questions each week with replies and conversations. Everyone posts progress pics and other stuff as well so its a nice little community after a while.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

lazy said:


> So I'm on my 3rd week now and making great progress.
> 
> I love the 4 day a week training schedule, hurting all over now so the muscles are growing.
> 
> ...


so theyve basically given you a simple training program, a simple diet plan with a high day / carb up day and you paid £65 quid for it? not meaning to sound like a d!ck or anything but how many members are in this facebook group? if its more than 1000 im in the wrong line of buisness.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> so theyve basically given you a simple training program, a simple diet plan with a high day / carb up day and you paid £65 quid for it? not meaning to sound like a d!ck or anything but how many members are in this facebook group? if its more than 1000 im in the wrong line of buisness.


I would hardly call it simple but whatever works I'm happy with it so far. Just to explain, I had a quote from the personal trainer down the gym for 400 quid for 10 sessions so I started to look online. Comparing things to that I think its quite good value, but again it suited me at the time, may not suit others.

There are 43 people in my group. I think they start a new group each week.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just think it lacks volume. But it is aimed at beginners. I like the diet incidentally. Especially the haribo.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Id love to have a gander at what it's like. Curious...

I wouldn't follow it myself, I have a bit too much mass (around the mid section).


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

lazy said:


> I would hardly call it simple but whatever works I'm happy with it so far. Just to explain, I had a quote from the personal trainer down the gym for 400 quid for 10 sessions so I started to look online. Comparing things to that I think its quite good value, but again it suited me at the time, may not suit others.
> 
> There are 43 people in my group. I think they start a new group each week.


i agree personal trainers in gyms are much more expensive. i meet with my trainer every 3rd week when we do a phase change but have consistent support via text, phone or email. then again im only being coached on my deadlift.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

I find it's a diet plan where you don't really track macros which is fine if your assisted.

And a lot of the supplements rope you into his other business with the protein card!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

M82000 said:


> I find it's a diet plan where you don't really track macros which is fine if your assisted.
> 
> And a lot of the supplements rope you into his other business with the protein card!!


Im not assisted and i dont track macros. Seem to do ok. Macro tracking has its place but i personally dont think people need to be as anal about it as they do.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

M82000 said:


> I find it's a diet plan where you don't really track macros which is fine if your assisted.
> 
> And a lot of the supplements rope you into his other business with the protein card!!


I bought everything from MyProtein.

Used a 10% off voucher as well, bargain!


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Just had a look (thanks @sigarner) and just as I thought, a lot of the detail has been taken from the PT course I attended. It's just been glittered up with lots of bull and supplementation from companies that have probably backed his business.

My guess the magic is in the community spirit.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Just had a look (thanks @sigarner) and just as I thought, a lot of the detail has been taken from the PT course I attended. It's just been glittered up with lots of bull and supplementation from companies that have probably backed his business.
> 
> My guess the magic is in the community spirit.


Any time mate


----------



## Anthonyvenni (Oct 25, 2013)

I was looking into this program and while it looks good the more I hear it the more I'm not so sure.

Have even sent a few questions to the Rick Hall on twitter and got no response.

So think I'm just gonna give it a miss and find something else


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try mi40 by Ben pakulski he seems to know his stuff plus its available on torrent if you're a tw4t like me. His YouTube videos are brilliant really good tips. Plus you don't need to join the fb group


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> Try mi40 by Ben pakulski he seems to know his stuff plus its available on torrent if you're a tw4t like me. His YouTube videos are brilliant really good tips. Plus you don't need to join the fb group


Looks really good that does - downloading now.

Thanks


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Try mi40 by Ben pakulski he seems to know his stuff plus its available on torrent if you're a tw4t like me. His YouTube videos are brilliant really good tips. Plus you don't need to join the fb group


Thanks for the heads up. I've managed to find the 2.2GB version and downloading now if that's the right one?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Just finished downloading it and had a quick browse through the (plentiful) PDF files. I'm beginning to see a pattern with them all :laugh:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

sigarner said:


> I'll need an email address.


Just pm you too mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Just finished downloading it and had a quick browse through the (plentiful) PDF files. I'm beginning to see a pattern with them all :laugh:


His vids are very good imo.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> His vids are very good imo.


Looks good so far.

Basic outline so far is:

5 second reps (1 second postive/4 second negatives), 8 rep sets

40 second sets with 40 second rest

Heavy emphasis on lower weight but more muscle recruitment (good vids) Time under tension

His gimmick is the "NOS set" (Neurological overload set). Basically a series of drop-sets to failure at the end of a particular exercise.

Definietly worth a look.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> Try mi40 by Ben pakulski he seems to know his stuff plus its available on torrent if you're a tw4t like me. His YouTube videos are brilliant really good tips. Plus you don't need to join the fb group


Cutting or bulking plan?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

@sigarner i've reported your post on here for an admin to hopefully remove it at the bare minimum

I know reporting is anonymous but i'm not a little bitch so just thought i'd tell you, out of order pushing it around in mass( lol pun) like this


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Smoog said:


> Just had a look (thanks @sigarner) and just as I thought, a lot of the detail has been taken from the PT course I attended. It's just been glittered up with lots of bull and supplementation from companies that have probably backed his business.
> 
> My guess the magic is in the community spirit.


yea its a beginner thing mate for definate, its not aimed at for a guy rolling into a competition prep,at the end of the day youl gain LBM and drop fat, people who apply for this course dont have a clue,and you get what you pay for, its cheap so of course youl get cookie cutter, its not the £100pm i had to pay for JP lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

M82000 said:


> Cutting or bulking plan?


"Mass" plan


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> @sigarner i've reported your post on here for an admin to hopefully remove it at the bare minimum
> 
> I know reporting is anonymous but i'm not a little bitch so just thought i'd tell you, out of order pushing it around in mass( lol pun) like this


Seen as most people say the real value is in the Facebook group q and a i wouldn't agree that he had been out of order. Don't know if you've seen the PDFs but there's not actually much to it. Fair do's for being open about reporting... But I don't see how this is any different to mentions of torrents in the film thread for example.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> Seen as most people say the real value is in the Facebook group q and a i wouldn't agree that he had been out of order. Don't know if you've seen the PDFs but there's not actually much to it. Fair do's for being open about reporting... But I don't see how this is any different to mentions of torrents in the film thread for example.


It is theft, is it not? how is that not out of order?

Because it is a chargeable service, it is his business , lively hood and his job

it is just as important as the group Q

I dont care if the PDF says Hi my names bob, its still his to produce and distribute, if its gonna happen just not infront of my eyes

and i dont know about the film thread btw


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> "Mass" plan


And effectively dropping body fat at same time?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys, particularly @sigarner, you are distributing material without permission that is copyrighted to someone else. The posts have not been removed for a breach in a UK-M rule but because this is illegal. As such we can't condone this activity on UK-M. It doesn't matter whats inside the PDF, the fact is it's Copyright belongs to Rick Hall, and you need his express written permission in order to be able to distribute them.

Please don't request the PDFs again either here or by PM - this includes you @Michael197.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, I thought it was really disrespectful sharing those PDFs as well. Its the guys business and livelihood ffs.

Anyway... back on topic, I'm now on *week 8* and still going good.

Cardio is hard and the fat burners are killing my sleep but noticing a more lean figure recently. My urines turned green for some reason!!

I broke and went out drinking for the first time since I started the plan this weekend. Feel really guilty and wont be doing that again. Felt awful on Sunday!

Back to the gym today and did shoulders, and calfs. Also did fasted cardio this morning and 15mins on the abs as well. Time for a sit down I think!!


----------

